# nichts für ungut



## Daisy 99

Hi, I heard some German people say "nichts für ungut" = "never mind". But I look up "nichts für ungut" in the dictionary, and find it means "no offense". 
I am confused. Can "nichts für ungut"convey the meaning of "never mind"? 
[Note: never mind: used as a way of emphasizing that, although a particular thing is true, the one you have just mentioned is more important or interesting
Eg: This is one of the best restaurants in the Northeast, never mind Boston.---Cambridge dictionary]


----------



## Hutschi

Hi. This is another meaning of never mind. Never mind.
Hallo, das ist eine andere Bedeutung von "never mind".  Nichts für ungut.
See also never mind - Deutsch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch .


----------



## Daisy 99

May I confirm, do you mean that "nichts für ungut" cannot convey the meaning of "never mind" in this context "This is one of the best restaurants in the Northeast, never mind Boston."?


----------



## Gernot Back

_Nichts für Ungut_ has nothing to do with _never mind_ in the sense of _let alone_!
Much less, not to mention, and never mind,  let alone

Better links (edit): 
Definition of NEVER MIND
Never mind  [= let alone]


----------



## j-Adore

Daisy 99 said:


> Eg: This is one of the best restaurants in the Northeast, never mind Boston.---Cambridge dictionary]



Careful with this "never mind", though it comes from as a dictionary example.

The _negative-reinforcing_ "never mind" in the sense of "let alone" is usually coupled with the negative "not/hardly"; "never mind" in the affirmative, on the other hand, may not be considered correct or at least not commonly used in some English speaking countries/regions.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, j-Adore. I see. How would you express it?
Best regards
Bernd


----------



## j-Adore

Hutschi said:


> I see. How would you express it?



_in London alone, *never mind *the rest of England 

in London alone, *to say nothing of *the rest of England 

in London alone, *not to mention* the rest of England _

In OP's example where "_in the Northeast_" obviously refers to "_in the Northeast of the U.S._", X- and y-elements in "_X(something smaller), never mind Y(something bigger)_" are swapped around, though: _"Y(something bigger), never mind X(something smaller)". _


----------



## Hutschi

In this you can use it only in another construction:
Example:
_Nichts für ungut, das gilt nur für London, nicht für England._

The overall sense is similar but the sentence structure is very different. Quasi the same with other words.


----------



## Frieder

j-Adore said:


> in London alone, *to say nothing of *the rest of England


Allein in London – vom restlichen England *ganz zu schweigen* ...


----------



## Boyar

Daisy 99 said:


> This is one of the best restaurants in the Northeast, never mind Boston


Ist der klassische Ausdruck '_geschweige denn_' noch erlaubt? Hier ein Versuch von mir:

_Dies ist eines der besten Restaurants im Nordosten, *geschweige denn* Boston._


----------



## berndf

Lads, we have determined that _nichts für ungut_ has nothing to do with _never mind_ in the sense of _let alone_. I really don't understand why we are discussing this any further.

_Never mind_ can also mean_ don't worry_ and that is the sense, and only this sense, in which it can serve as a translation for _nichts für ungut_.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Never mind_ can also mean_ don't worry_ and that is the sense, in which it can serve as a translation for _nichts für ungut_.




"Nichts für ungut" is used _as a weak excuse for having done or said something only very mildly offending_.

It doesn't need any reply, or just something like:
"Kein Problem/ Alles klar." = Never mind/ don't worry
as a reply, not as a translation of "Nichts für ungut"!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> don't worry
> as a reply, not as a translation of "Nichts für ungut"!


Agreed.


----------



## διαφορετικός

This bizarre expression is also (rarely) used in Swiss German, but I always forget its meaning (and of course, I never use it). According to several sources (
Duden | ungut | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
nichts für ungut – Wiktionary
nichts für ungut - Wiktionary
), it means:
"please excuse me, it was not meant as an offence"


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> This bizarre expression is also (rarely) used in Swiss German


I have also always found it a strange expression and I have never actively used it and I am German, not Swiss.


----------



## Bonjules

διαφορετικός said:


> ), it means:
> "please excuse me, it was not meant as an offence"


Genau.
Es mag einigen angestaubt klingen, aber 'nichts fuer ungut' hat eben jenen semi-poetischen, 'unlogischen' charakter
der eine Sprache interessant macht.
Mit 'never mind' hat  es nichts zu tun.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> It doesn't need any reply, or just something like:
> "Kein Problem/ Alles klar." = Never mind/ don't worry
> as a reply, not as a translation of "Nichts für ungut"!


I have just heard a dialogue on TV where is does mean "don't worry":
"Ich will Ihnen aber keine Umstände machen" -- "Nichts für ungut, das tun wir doch gern."


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> I have just heard a dialogue on TV where is does mean "don't worry":
> "Ich will Ihnen aber keine Umstände machen" -- "Nichts für ungut, das tun wir doch gern."


Not idiomatic for me at all. Just a mistake from someone not knowing the phrase?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Not idiomatic for me at all. Just a mistake from someone not knowing the phrase?


I rather suspect a use unknown to you. The phrase is not very much used any more. That dialogue was written 30 years ago by someone who is probably in his 80s by now, if the author is still alive.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Not idiomatic for me at all.



Für mich auch nicht.


> Duden
> nichts für ungut_ (*es war nicht böse gemeint*)_



_"Ich will Ihnen aber keine Umstände machen" -- "Nichts für ungut (→ Es war nicht böse gemeint)   , das tun wir doch gern."       _


----------



## berndf

Das ist eine von mehreren Verwendungen, die es mal gab. redensarten-index kennt die folgenden:

_Schon gut_
_Ist nicht böse gemeint_
_Nimm es mir nicht übel_
_Macht nichts_
Ich habe alle schon gehört. Allein darum habe ich den Ausdruck nie aktiv verwendet. Er ist mir zu schwammig.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich habe alle schon gehört.


Das mag sein. Ich persönlich kenne den Ausdruck nur im Sinne von


> "*Nichts* *für* *ungut*" hatte früher die Form "nehmen Sie es nicht für ungut" und entspricht damit genau der Wendung "nehmen Sie es mir nicht übel". Als Formel der Entschuldigung steht es entweder vor einer eventuell beleidigend wirkenden Aussage, oder aber es schließt ein ganzes Gespräch ab, wobei um Nachsicht für ein frei gesprochenes Wort oder eine offene Bewertung gebeten wird. [....]  Die Redewendung wird also meist als Beschwichtigung oder Entschuldigung verwendet, z. B. um eine möglicherweise etwas hart ankommende Äußerung abzuschwächen oder eine gut gemeinte, aber fehlgeschlagene Handlung zu entschuldigen


Jede andere Verwendung kommt mir unlogisch vor.


----------



## berndf

Ja, wenn die Sprache immer "logisch" wäre...


----------



## Perseas

Just for the record, I saw a movie where “nichts für ungut“ is translated „no offense“.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Just for the record, I saw a movie where “nichts für ungut“ is translated „no offense“.


Auch in meiner (alten) Deutschen Grammatik steht die 'traditionelle' Bedeutung _nichts für ungut = senza offesa_ (no offense meant).


----------



## berndf

Ja klar. Dass dies die Hauptbedeutung ist, ist komplett unstrittig. Die kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit war nur bezüglich abweichender Verwendungen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> die 'traditionelle' Bedeutung _nichts für ungut = senza offesa_ (no offense meant)



Bei Pons: _nichts für ungut - __sans rancune _(auch im Wiktionnaire***)

*** (W. schlägt dafür vor) => no hard feelings


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> "please excuse me, it was not meant as an offence"


This is the meaning in many cases, maybe in the most actual cases.
It depends on context, of course - as every times.

It can also mean: "Nimm's nicht so schwer." (I found: _take it easy_ as translation but I think this ist not exactly the same).


----------

